# What is the best Pre-Wax Cleanser?



## Rob D 88

I know it's down to personal preference and all that!

But I am asking the big boys out there, what is the best?

Dodo Juice Lime Prime (Normal, Lite & Plus)
ODK Paint Cleanser
CarPro Essence
M&K Pure (Never in stock) Why is M&K lottery winning kind of money?

Anymore?

Thanks


----------



## steelghost

Carlack Complete - as part of the Carlack system
Serious Performance Ultra Gloss Paint Cleaner - simple apply, leave two minutes, buff off. Nothing fancy but very good value
Bilt Hamber Cleanser Polish is a fantastic paint cleaner if you also want to fill in light paint defects.
Or Bilt Hamber Cleanser Fluid to strip absolutely everything off and out of the paint.


----------



## cheekymonkey

depends what you want from a pre wax


----------



## CaptainKirk95

I've always liked Auto Finesse Rejuvenate


----------



## chongo

Car pro Essence isn't a pre wax cleanser.

BH cleaner polish
R222 cleanser 
Serious performance polish 
Pure.


----------



## Chris Dyson

Swissvax Cleaner Fluid Regular is my pre-wax cleaner of choice. 

As with all Swissvax products, I think it is too expensive but it does a great job and a little goes a long way.


----------



## Berylburton

cheekymonkey said:


> depends what you want from a pre wax


I want mine to do the washing up. What do you recommend.?


----------



## Bigpikle

what do yo u want? is it the cleanest, glossiest, best filling, ease of use, value....?

P21s/R222 probably best gloss and best filling, might be easiest use as well?
DG501 is a AIO but it has insane cleaning power as its designed to be used on fibreglass boats (probably enough protection to see you through most of winter as well)
Serious Performance is easily best value as it performs really well and is cheap as chips
Lusso is probably the best finish before a wax - incredible gloss
Poli Seal leaves a really great wet gloss fnish (its an AIO) and cleans like a demon as well
BH Cleanser Fluid is really quick and easy to use but you use a ot more product - leaves a lovely prepared finish though

There's loads of different options....


----------



## nbray67

I was flicking thru 'best paint cleanser' threads yesterday and ended up ordering 500ml of BH Cleanser fluid, for £15 delivered, last night.

My mind was made up based on the condition of my paint, new car, so no filling/polishes req'd before the wax, so I went for the BH based on other people'suggestions.

I already have AF Rejuvenate, which I like and used as the original paint cleanser before applying a wax a couple of weeks ago when we bought the car.

There's been a couple of M&K Pure's for sale recently and I was very tempted but then thought, 'if it's that good' why are these guy's selling it on?


----------



## Alan W

Of those that I used over the years I would recommend Zymol HD Cleanse, Blackfire GEP, Lusso Revitalizing Creme, FK215 and one of the current favourites, BH Cleanser Fluid. :thumb:

All great products in my opinion and horses for courses but I like to use the same make of pre-wax cleanser as the product it will sit under as I believe 'keeping it in the family' can maximise the durability and finish.  

Alan W


----------



## bradleymarky

Only tried SP paint cleanser + gloss and probably wont change.


----------



## bigalc

Would definitely recommend R222 gloss enhancing paintwork cleaner


----------



## Rob D 88

Thanks everyone for the replies.

I was just hoping for a bit of everything really, I am missing a cleanser from my arsenal.

M&K Pure is highly recommended but why is M&K so much money are there products that good?

I see a lot of people go with BH Cleanser Polish and Liquid!!!


----------



## Naith

I simply applied Gtecniq Panel Wipe before applying wax on my new car the other month. Would it have been better if I'd used one of these products instead? :-/


----------



## nappy

Blackfire GEP as previously mentioned. Tried numerous ones on and off for years and go back to this all the time as it works in varying temperatures most of all without leaving streaks


----------



## Sam6er

Rob D 88 said:


> Thanks everyone for the replies.
> 
> I was just hoping for a bit of everything really, I am missing a cleanser from my arsenal.
> 
> M&K Pure is highly recommended but why is M&K so much money are there products that good?
> 
> I see a lot of people go with BH Cleanser Polish and Liquid!!!


Pure is that good from my experience. It cleans, has a little filling capability and also will give some protection for about 4 weeks iv been told, so if you dont have time to wax the same day, you can always come back another day and finish off after a quick 2BM wash. You wont use too much either so its quite economical and even a 250ml bottle will see you through a fair few cars. Can also be applied by hand or machine :thumb:


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

used af rejuvenate and odk pro cleanse both by hand
af rejuvenate leaves a nice finish and fills a tiny bit whereas odk pro cleanse also leaves a nice finish but im not sure if it fills at all though.


----------



## Rob D 88

How about Prima Amigo for my black car?

It comes under a PreWax Cleanser on in2Detailing but it doesn't say it cleans. It's more of a Glaze right???

It does produce a rally good finish!


----------



## Wilco

Rob D 88 said:


> How about Prima Amigo for my black car?
> 
> It comes under a PreWax Cleanser on in2Detailing but it doesn't say it cleans. It's more of a Glaze right???
> 
> It does produce a rally good finish!


Amigo is great on black, used it a lot when I had a black car. It says on the bottle its a pre wax cleanser so it does clean some what.

If I want a deep clean I use Carlack nsc and remove before it dries, it pulls more crap out of paint than anything else I've used.

If you're feeling flush try Polish Angel Escalate. This gives an outstanding finish and removed some marring perfectly when I used it yesterday. Lovely product just so darn expensive.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

Wilco said:


> Amigo is great on black, used it a lot when I had a black car. It says on the bottle its a pre wax cleanser so it does clean some what.
> 
> If I want a deep clean I use Carlack nsc and remove before it dries, it pulls more crap out of paint than anything else I've used.
> 
> If you're feeling flush try Polish Angel Escalate. This gives an outstanding finish and removed some marring perfectly when I used it yesterday. Lovely product just so darn expensive.


+1 yep i now only use prima amigo which makes it very deep and brings out the flake nicely, it has chemical cleaners in it and tiny bit of cut


----------



## Bulkhead

Amiga is awesome - use sparingly on a black pad via a DA and the results are amazing. Not just on black either - I use it on the Electric Orange Focus and the Silver Land Cruiser.


----------



## casti

CaptainKirk95 said:


> I've always liked Auto Finesse Rejuvenate


Is not better AF tripple than Rejuvenate?

Regards


----------



## huxley309

Af tripple is an aio product, Rejuvenate is better for cleaning.

I personally use Dodo Juice lime prime, just because I like how it works.


----------



## F16

Mitchell and King Pure.


----------



## Brian1612

Most of the products mentioned here are either AIOs or Glazes which will have an effect on anything you put on top of it due to the fillers/wax/sealant left behind. I'd honestly just go with a light cut finishing polish. Waxplanet have a light cutting pre wax cleanser that gets good reviews. I'd rather go with something with a little abrasion as you know it will 100% work. I'm still not sold on these solvent based cleansers.

I would still wipe down the paint with some panel wipe also for best results with your chosen LSP.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## mb1

does bilt Hamber have a slight sealant to it please as well as filling and cleaning the paint


----------



## steelghost

mb1 said:


> does bilt Hamber have a slight sealant to it please as well as filling and cleaning the paint


Yes, it leaves some protection behind


----------



## Exotica

steelghost said:


> Yes, it leaves some protection behind


Which Hamber product?


----------



## steelghost

Cleanser Polish


----------



## LewisChadwick7

I know it's a frowned name on here but has anyone used the def wax offering? it sounds a lot like a glaze as opposed to pre wax cleanser

http://www.definitivewax.com/online-shop/pre-wax-cleanser/


----------



## bigalc

LewisChadwick7 said:


> I know it's a frowned name on here but has anyone used the def wax offering? it sounds a lot like a glaze as opposed to pre wax cleanser
> 
> http://www.definitivewax.com/online-shop/pre-wax-cleanser/


That looks good, can i ask why it's a frowned name, have i missed something which didn't go down well here on DW


----------



## mb1

swissvax cleanser


----------



## Itstony

mb1 said:


> swissvax cleanser


Its good by hand, but too pricey now.


----------



## Rodriguez

Auto Finesse Tough Prep is absolutly brilliant.


----------



## gally

One of my favourite sectors! That and glazes! 

So many different cleansers doing different things! 

Of the many many many many cleansers I had and tried over the years. Werkstat was probably my favourite for pure cleansing. Nothing ever before or after removed dirt like prime and prime strong. 

I know Carlack has a modern version in some way shape or form but doesn't give the same buzz and is confusing. 

For a premium wax prep I loved Lusso, it was very special before a proper Carnauba wax. 

Bilt hamber probably a 3rd fave. 

Special mention to Lime Prime. Leaves too much behind and fills a lot but what a cleanser. Soft pad via DA etc and it used to do some special things. Hell i corrected an evo with that!

Serious performance also another great one and the whole range works great together.


----------



## huxley309

Trouble is prime dusts and don't ever get it on any plastic.

That's why I use lime prime, plus it's correction ability as you say.

Mind does make any cloths look like a snot rag


----------



## Blueberry

Dodo Juice Lime Prime is my favourite. Always astonishes me the finish you get with it. There are many good ones on the market.


----------



## Alan W

gally said:


> Of the many many many many cleansers I had and tried over the years. Werkstat was probably my favourite for pure cleansing. Nothing ever before or after removed dirt like prime and prime strong.
> 
> I know Carlack has a modern version in some way shape or form but doesn't give the same buzz and is confusing.
> 
> For a premium wax prep I loved Lusso, it was very special before a proper Carnauba wax.
> 
> Special mention to Lime Prime. Leaves too much behind and fills a lot but what a cleanser. Soft pad via DA etc and it used to do some special things. Hell i corrected an evo with that!


You're definitely getting very sentimental in your old age Mr. G! :lol:

Reminiscing over some great old skool products. Those were the days, eh! 

Alan W


----------



## gally

Alan W said:


> You're definitely getting very sentimental in your old age Mr. G!
> 
> Reminiscing over some great old skool products. Those were the days, eh!
> 
> Alan W


Weren't they just! I do miss our catch ups!


----------



## Alan W

gally said:


> Weren't they just! I do miss our catch ups!


Me also, we'll need to get a wee meet organised sometime. :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## gally

Alan W said:


> Me also, we'll need to get a wee meet organised sometime. :thumb:
> 
> Alan W


Would be brilliant! Can't even get to see Craig much these days!


----------



## Mikej857

Surprised no one has mentioned the new obsession wax lustrate,

There new pre wax cleanser and after using it I have to say it does what you'd expect, extremely easy to use and leaves the panels slick with no fillers so the surface I like for applying a fresh wax layer to 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## steelghost

Mikej857 said:


> Surprised no one has mentioned the new obsession wax lustrate,


I suspect because it is new, not many folks have tried it and compared it to other products.


----------



## robwils

I've got some Carlack complete acrylic sealer , can you add a wax like Fusso over ?
or do you need to stick to acrylic coatings as a package ?


----------



## gally

No wax is fine mate. Products like that offer an amazing base for LSP.


----------



## Ross

Bilt Hamber Cleanser polish is hard to beat IMO.


----------



## robwils

gally said:


> No wax is fine mate. Products like that offer an amazing base for LSP.


no excuse to get car done now then :lol:


----------

